
Ask HN: App or Website? - dkarp
I am working on a new project and we&#x27;re trying to decide whether or not we should start out app-only or website-only<p>What factors do you think should be considered?<p>In our case, we&#x27;re targeting people in their 20&#x27;s and 30&#x27;s. It&#x27;ll be to help with financial literacy and so there&#x27;ll be some financial modelling (that may be harder to drill into on an app)
======
JoshTriplett
Both: build a Progressive Web App (PWA), and also package that up as an app,
giving an identical experience either way.

~~~
mikece
Build your PWA with Ionic and you're only five minutes away from having
something which can be packaged as a hybrid app and made available in Apple's
App Store.

~~~
dkarp
Is it that much harder to push a PWA to the App store's without Ionic?

------
jacquesm
Website. Read any one of I don't recall how many threads on what it is like
when your source of income gets cut off by some third party you decided to
trust as a platform to build on.

~~~
dkarp
Definitely a concern. I wonder how big players are handling that. In the UK
for example there are now many App only banks (Monzo, Starling...)

